# Olympic HD Channel Content



## lesmoss (Dec 12, 2003)

Has anyone seen any specifics on what will be on the special Olympic HD channel? A pointer to a schedule would be nice.

I am trying to decide if I should fire up my (obsolete) 811 and get a ala carte HD subscription before Feb 1 to get this. Hard to decide if its worth $20 without knowing what content is planned. (Is it just $20 or is there a "restart" fee?)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Try hooking up the 811, there is a slight possibility that the channel is in the clear.

Years ago I had a 4000 that I took off my account. Whenever there was an HBO or Showtime free preview that baby got the preview. (at the time I was having a switch problem - the SW64 was not working and the SW 42 could only look at 2 orbital locations at a time. My "subbed" receiver was hooked to 119/61.5, while my "unsubbed" was hooked to 119/110. I was able to watch the previewed premium chanels including those off of 110 via the unsubbed receiver).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

$20?

Unless you have no other dish programming subscribing to HD should be $9.99.
There shouldn't be any commitment. $14.95 if you are just reactivating.

At this point no schedule has been announced, other than that the channel will be available on February 1st on ALL (including current) HD boxes.

(I wonder if it will even need a HD subscription, but that would be a risk since one has to wait until February 1st to see if it is a "free preview" and if one is wrong it might be hard to activate just the $9.99 HD pack.)

BTW: At the moment the channel is not uplinked. I expect a test pattern soon.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

lesmoss said:


> Has anyone seen any specifics on what will be on the special Olympic HD channel? A pointer to a schedule would be nice.


Its all down to what the Italians are broadcasting in HD. Its like this is the first year the English Premiership is being recorded in HD but no one here is showing it yet.


----------



## lesmoss (Dec 12, 2003)

James Long said:


> $20?
> 
> Unless you have no other dish programming subscribing to HD should be $9.99.
> There shouldn't be any commitment. $14.95 if you are just reactivating.


I figured $5/month for service (now $6 after Feb 1 I guess) plus $15 for HD + Voom 10. Are you saying there is also a one time $15 for restarting my subscription?

I dropped Dish over a year ago when my cable co got all the then current Dish HD (except TNT) plus local nets. Given that Dish will not offer me distant HDs for at least 6 months, I need to keep cable, so I only intend to get one month of service.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No, I missed the raise to $6 for not having AT/DL/GW minimal programming.
*$15.95* per month should do it. You don't need to subscribe to Voom to get regular HD and the Olympic HD. Call now. Things apparently get nasty for HD only on February 1st.


----------



## lesmoss (Dec 12, 2003)

UKintheUS said:


> Its all down to what the Italians are broadcasting in HD.


Do you have any way to locate the Italian schedule? Hopefully on an english web site.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

You can find what is being covered in HD easy enough at the turin olympics site. But like the last Olympics, each foreign (us being foreign in Italy) will carry different things of those available. So you will need to see what NBC is announcing will be available.

See their site http://www.nbcolympics.com


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Any word on what channel is the HD Olympics going to be on? Email I got from E* says it will be on NBC HD. I was under the impression it was going to be available to all HD subscribers (even those of us with Mpeg2).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It will be up. I believe they delayed it so they could use the space for the SuperBowl HD feeds this weekend.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm reading into your post JL that will be available to all HD subscribers. Good to hear.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Charlie Chat made it clear that it would be to *ALL* HD subscribers.
It was also mentioned that the channel would be up February 1st, but that has obviously changed and most likely because of the SuperBowl HD feeds.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

James Long said:


> The Charlie Chat made it clear that it would be to *ALL* HD subscribers.
> It was also mentioned that the channel would be up February 1st, but that has obviously changed and most likely because of the SuperBowl HD feeds.


What Charlie SAYS will happen, and what Dish DOES, often differ completely.


----------



## Trav2003 (Jan 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> The Charlie Chat made it clear that it would be to *ALL* HD subscribers.
> It was also mentioned that the channel would be up February 1st, but that has obviously changed and most likely because of the SuperBowl HD feeds.


I'm watching the olypic highlight channel on 9399 - but all i'm seeing is SD content - Is this supposed to be HD, or is it just they don't have any HD stuff to throw up on it yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mikey said:


> What Charlie SAYS will happen, and what Dish DOES, often differ completely.


In this case, E* came up with something better.


Trav2003 said:


> I'm watching the olypic highlight channel on 9399 - but all i'm seeing is SD content - Is this supposed to be HD, or is it just they don't have any HD stuff to throw up on it yet?


The HD feed isn't up yet. There is usually an SD channel as well for highlights. I'm assuming that 9399 will remain the SD channel and the HD Olympic channel will be elsewhere in the channel guide.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

James Long said:


> In this case, E* came up with something better. ...


How so? The Olympics isn't on yet, and I'm not seeing the SuperBowl yet either. Charlie said we'd be seeing SOMETHING in HD. Where is it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, the something better isn't for you.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> In this case, E* came up with something better.The HD feed isn't up yet. There is usually an SD channel as well for highlights. I'm assuming that 9399 will remain the SD channel and the HD Olympic channel will be elsewhere in the channel guide.


 Anything yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See the Uplink Thread in the main E* forum for fast updates.

9426 arrived this morning in test mode (not yet available to customers).
This is labeled "UNIHD" and will likely be Universal HD - which has some sports scheduled but no opening ceremonies or major sports.
No sign of the NBC HD channel discussed on the Charlie Chat - yet.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

The Superbowl channel showed up the Day before, Watched 250 all day Saturday, and cried when it went away after the Superbowl, as Loved the picture.
I may have to step up and buy a new HD211 or 622 to get the MPEG4. I figure the Olympics HD channel will appear Just before its needed.


----------



## tdreed1265 (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> See the Uplink Thread in the main E* forum for fast updates.
> 
> 9426 arrived this morning in test mode (not yet available to customers).
> This is labeled "UNIHD" and will likely be Universal HD - which has some sports scheduled but no opening ceremonies or major sports.
> No sign of the NBC HD channel discussed on the Charlie Chat - yet.


Is there any sign yet of an HD feed for the Olympics (besides the Universal Hockey Channel)?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

heck, it'd be nice if NBC would simply show some of the events!! They aren't planning to show the skiing that is going on today, yet I'm seeing all sorts of news stories and I'll known by sheer accident of trying to keep an eye out for breaking news what happened. I'd rather just put on the Olympics and look up as the events unfold


----------



## delkins (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks like the hype about an Olympics HD channel was nothing but all hype. What HD Olympics channel? Universal HD is nothing but hockey and at very odd times in my time zone (PDT). It sure would be nice to be watching Alpine skiing in HD in prime time. Very poor showing NBC. Dish is not to blame. Guess we got snowed under (sorry the pun, East Coast brothers) on this one. I enjoyed 85 degrees in So Cal this weekend.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. UHD is worthless. 1 hour of rehash and commentary STINKS. It's amazing to say this, but the coverage of the last winter olympics was considerably better. I thought things were supposed to get better over time?

Today, my avatar really applies. 

Michael


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Not worthless to me, HD Hockey rules:lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

delkins said:


> It sure would be nice to be watching Alpine skiing in HD in prime time.


Watched it in HD last night OTA!


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

IamtheEggman said:


> Not worthless to me, HD Hockey rules:lol:


Sorry, maybe I should have picked my words a bit more carefully! More like:

Having HD coverage is great, but only doing it on one sport and not the others sucks.  I'm getting all my HD coverage via OTA.

Michael


----------

